# Is this some kind of joke??



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I came across this when I was looking up that VW within a few years may introduce a detuned ttrs engine in the passat. But when going through the links this caught my eye. It is a turbo kit for our n/a 2.5L. 

http://www.hansautoparts.com/25TurboKit.aspx 
Seriously a turbo, downpipe, headers and some more crap for 479$ ?? This is some kind of scam or joke for sure. 

I did manage to find what I was looking for. Here is the car and driver article about the turbo 5 that may replace the vr6. 
http://blog.caranddriver.com/volkswagen-considering-vr6-replacements-audis-turbo-five-a-possibility/


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

A few searches on google and I found some answers. This is Chinese made garbage that essentially will destroy your engine. There are many horror stories and multiple websites this person has. Type in Prothe vw parts and read these stories.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> I did manage to find what I was looking for. Here is the car and driver article about the turbo 5 that may replace the vr6.
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/volkswagen-considering-vr6-replacements-audis-turbo-five-a-possibility/


 Heard about this some 5 years ago. Rumour has it that the MKVII GTI in North America will come with a 1.8 TSI motor and the "R" will get the 2.5 TSI motor (with some revisions). As much as I love the VR6 , it is time to see it go....with the 2.5 20V motor , VAG has pretty much developed a motor than everyone can benefit from.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2.5 is an awesome engine, one with many paths available


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> Heard about this some 5 years ago. Rumour has it that the MKVII GTI in North America will come with a 1.8 TSI motor and the "R" will get the 2.5 TSI motor (with some revisions). As much as I love the VR6 , it is time to see it go....with the 2.5 20V motor , VAG has pretty much developed a motor than everyone can benefit from.


 I heard about that new 1.8t. Apparently staged injectors and very VERY tuner friendly. Im excited about that, especially since i heard that the Toyota FT-86 is now going to be an NA Scion?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> Heard about this some 5 years ago. Rumour has it that the MKVII GTI in North America will come with a 1.8 TSI motor *and the "R" will get the 2.5 TSI motor (with some revisions)*. As much as I love the VR6 , it is time to see it go....with the 2.5 20V motor , VAG has pretty much developed a motor than everyone can benefit from.


 well, now I know what car i'm buying once I graduate :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> well, now I know what car i'm buying once I graduate :thumbup:


 :beer::laugh:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Issam Abed said:


> Heard about this some 5 years ago. Rumour has it that the MKVII GTI in North America will come with a 1.8 TSI motor and the "R" will get the 2.5 TSI motor (with some revisions). As much as I love the VR6 , it is time to see it go....with the 2.5 20V motor , VAG has pretty much developed a motor than everyone can benefit from.


That would be a wish come true.


----------

